# Need a prototype example...



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Can anyone show me an example of a girder deck bridge with a wooden trestle on each side? Extra points for narrow gauge...


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure if this is what you had in mind for a "girder deck bridge." 
http://www.brian894x4.com/images/P_WBellRdTrestle05.jpg


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, that's it exactly. Wooden trestle, curved on either side, girder deck bridge in the middle spanning an open gap. (Girder Deck Bridge: Ties on top of the girders, as opposed to the girders sticking up on both sides.) 

Planning... planning... just making sure this was actually done. 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

This website has tons of great pictures: 
http://www.brian894x4.com/


----------



## pfdx (Jan 2, 2008)

White Pass and Yukon Railway 

http://www.wpyr.com/multimedia/images/MA37.jpg 

How many points is it worth?


----------

